# Sticky  Sysnative BSOD Academy



## jcgriff2

Have you experienced a blue screen with text saying your computer was shut down? Have you had much trouble getting it fixed? Do you want to be able to fix it without searching hours or days for a fix that actually works, and/or do you just want to help others in these forums?

Sysnative is #1 on the Internet for Blue Screen Of Death (BSOD) content (articles and tutorials) and we have over a dozen BSOD Experts that answer BSOD threads (at Sysnative and at other forums) and teach in the BSOD Academy. Sysnative offers you the chance to learn about various types of Blue Screen Of Death crashes, using different techniques and tools to diagnose and fix them. Become a student in our BSOD Academy and learn how to process post-mortem BSOD kernel memory dumps.

BSOD crashes are extremely technical yet they are very interesting.

*Please answer the following questions to apply for the BSOD Academy. Please copy/paste the questions and type in your answers below each question, Thank you.*



> Processing and interpreting BSOD kernel memory dumps can be difficult, time consuming and might seem uninteresting to many people. What about it interests you?
> Do you plan on assisting us at TSF once you have completed training? (i.e., answering BSOD threads as well as other Windows OS related threads)?
> Getting through the entire training process and becoming a trusted helper can take many weeks or perhaps even several months, but you can proceed at your own pace. There are no deadlines or set schedule that must be met. Is this something you are willing to commit to -- i.e., finishing BSOD training, regardless of the time it takes?
> Approximately how much time can you dedicate to BSOD training per week?
> Have you ever taken any other type of training or gone through an academy at another site (forum) where forum posts were the main means of communication with OPs (members) to help try to fix their system trouble(s)?
> Do you have any experience walking users through a process or problem solving on their computers using written communication, i.e., have you answered/participated in [a lot of] threads elsewhere?
> Do you have experience/knowledge of the internal mechanisms of Windows? i.e., How well do you know the internals of Windows?
> Are you a member of any other Windows technical related forum(s)? (Perfectly acceptable to us)
> If yes, which sites/forums? (Provide user profile links to your top 3 forums)
> If you are a member at or are on staff at other Windows technical related forums, about how much total time per week do you spend on those sites answering threads?
> How did you find TSF Forums?


*Please send the questions and your answers to me in a PM here at TSF.

jcgriff2 direct link for PM * - Send a PM to jcgriff2

Regards. . .

jcgriff2



`


----------



## britechguy

All of what follows presumes any issue that is occurring is not secondary to a malicious infection. If you believe it is, then your first order of business should be attempting to exorcise your system of said infection. That’s a topic of its own and won’t be covered here.

Steps that you do not believe apply to your specific situation should be skipped over. For example, if an issue has not cropped up immediately or shortly after a Windows Update applied update has occurred, skip the portion that discusses what to do for that.

Certain issues point to device drivers being the most likely source underlying them. If that’s the case make sure you have gotten the latest device drivers from either your computer’s OEM support pages or the OEM support pages for the component (e.g., video card, WiFi card, printer, etc.) and installed those and tested afterward.

If you are experiencing unexpected issues immediately or very shortly after any Windows update has been applied, then the first thing you should do is use the Windows 10 built-in capability to uninstall the latest update that’s suspected of causing the issue:

1.	Open *Settings, Update & Security*. This should take you to the Windows Update Pane by default.
2.	In the *Windows Update* Pane, locate the View update history control, and activate it.
3.	In the *View Update History* dialog, locate the Uninstall updates link and activate it.
4.	In the *Installed Updates* dialog, the updates will be listed in groupings, with the groups alphabetically ordered, and the items within each group ordered by date – most recently installed first (if no one has changed the defaults). In most cases, you’ll be looking to uninstall a Microsoft Windows update, and those are generally the final group. The number of updates available for uninstalling is shown in parentheses after the Microsoft Windows group name.
5.	Almost all Windows Updates will have a KB number associated with them, and if you know that use this as what you search on for the actual update. Select it.
6.	Activate the Uninstall button located above the list of updates, and the selected update will be uninstalled.
If it’s not an update that’s suspected of causing an issue, there are other steps you can take. Before going any further, it must be noted that a repair install (or feature update, when those are being done) allows one to keep all of one's files and apps (desktop/installed and store varieties). This is in complete contrast to a Reset (which allows either keeping just one’s files or wiping everything), or a Refresh/Fresh Start or Completely Clean Reinstall, both of which wipe everything.

My standard advice, in virtually all cases, (and presuming any potential infection has already been addressed, first) is trying the following, in the order specified. It is also presumed that you will have made a complete system image backup, and a separate user data backup, prior to using options two or three (and, if you don’t already have a backup drive and a cyclic backup protocol going, this is your chance to start one, which is vital). If the issue is fixed by option one then there's no need to go further. Stop whenever your issue is fixed:

1. Using SFC (System File Checker) and DISM (Deployment Imaging Servicing and Management) to Repair Windows 8 & 10 

2. Doing a Windows 10 Repair Install or Feature Update Using the Windows 10 ISO file

3. Doing a completely clean reinstall (options a & b are downloadable PDF files):
a) Completely Clean Win10 (Re)install Using MCT to Download Win10 ISO File
b) Completely Clean Win10 (Re)install Using MCT to Create a Bootable USB Drive
c) How to do a CLEAN Installation of Windows 10 (Tom’s Hardware Forums, with screen shots)

I *never* choose the “_thermonuclear option_,” the completely clean reinstall, until it's clear that this is the only viable option. I hate having to go through all the work of reconfiguring a machine from scratch if that can reasonably and safely be avoided.


----------



## britechguy

It has always been best practice, and the safest practice, to provide Windows 10 Version and Build numbers when asking any question about Windows 10. There have been significant differences between Versions on occasion, and during the rollout period of a given Feature Update (and the one for Version 2004 has just started) it is impossible to know if someone has it yet or is still on 1909 (or, heaven forbid, something earlier).

Assistants need to know what Version and Build are in use to give accurate advice.

------------------------------------
*Getting Windows 10 Version and Build Numbers*

You use the _winver_ command in all versions of Windows to get the Version number, and in the case of Windows 10, the Build number with dot extension which is what lets you know if you have the very latest updates applied.

*Method 1*
1.	Hit the Windows Key, immediately type _winver_, then hit Enter.
2.	You will be presented with the About Windows dialog containing Version and Build.

*Method 2*
1.	Hit Windows Key+R
2.	In the Open edit box, type _winver_, then hit Enter.
3.	You will be presented with the About Windows dialog containing Version and Build.

*Method 3* (specific to Windows 10, no use of _winver_ command)

1.	Open Windows 10 Settings, System, About Pane (which is the last pane at the bottom of the list of panes)
2.	Search for Windows specifications.
3.	Immediately beneath that heading you will be provided Edition (e.g., Home, Pro), Version number, Installed on date, and Build number.


----------



## Corday

Windows Update Previews are* optional.* The best advice is to ignore them as you'll receive the official version in the next regular update. Downloading and install the previews by manually selecting Windows Update is not only a waste of time, but can also bring unwanted consequences.


----------



## kaafirana

Uninstall the old one and reinstall the new window 10 to get features


----------



## kaafirana

If Windows cannot work properly due to hardware driver errors or wrong startup applications or scripts, Windows System Restore may not work properly when running the operating system in normal mode.


----------

